# Cleaning TPO



## natecc7326

What's the best way to clean sneaker marks off of a white TPO roof? The roof is about 200 sq. Can I use a floor buffer or any kind of buffer? I can't imagine scrubbing on my hands and knees with a rag and acetone for 2 weeks or longer. :/ All advice and ideas are appreciated


----------



## Grumpy

Weathered membrane cleaner and a rag. I hesitate to say to use a power washer because you can very easily cause damage, but that works too.


----------



## 1985gt

What Grumpy said. If it takes you two weeks to do 200 sq your doing it wrong.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Powerwashing may Void warranties if you are not an approved applicator and dont follow their instructions. SOme manufactureres dont even allow cleaning. None of them used to, I pushed hard to get cleaning specs to maintain reflectivity. Also, White soled sneakers only now.

D


----------



## Jm H

Do you really think you should have been wearing sneakers on a roof project anyway?


----------



## Pie in the Sky

I always wore sneakers on Single ply roofs. and shingle roofs for that matter... Why not be comfortable.


----------



## Jm H

Possibly because it's an OSHA violation.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Well Maybe I dont set the best example. 
It was a long time ago, I never saw osha... Was not trained on osha. I take back my former comments.

:whistling:


----------



## 1985gt

Shoes unless the GC/facility requires boots. Never had an Osha inspector gig us on wearing shoes.


----------



## Jm H

Does OSHA even know where Nebraska is? Just kidding.
Most signed contracts that we deal with require boots, shirt or there is a problem. Not like Kenney Chesney:laughing:


----------



## Pie in the Sky

I thought OSHA for Footwear is more concerned with Slippage. Sneakers to me are your best bet on a shingle roof. My Vibrum Soles outwalked a pair of Couger paws yesterday on a 8-9:12 (wood shingles) I'd have killed myself in steel toes.


----------



## 1985gt

Jm H said:


> Does OSHA even know where Nebraska is? Just kidding.
> Most signed contracts that we deal with require boots, shirt or there is a problem. Not like Kenney Chesney:laughing:



Yeah the kind of know where we are at, been "inspected" a couple of times. No fines. Well we did have a fine till it was protested for them not even knowing their own rule about Flag lines on a roof under 50' wide. 

Every one who works here or wishes to continue to work here wears a shirt, if you decide you want to wear shorts and change out on the job, you get to go home. Proper foot wear is required shoes can be worn unless working with hot or required by the GC/facility. 

As Pie said the best shoes for shingles are tennis shoes, not boots. Same thing for metal try walking a 8/12 with boots on. 

Oh and for the record we also have a rule regarding what kinds of shirts you can wear and a basic clause on how you dress to work here. Contrary to popular belief we are not all back woods hicks in Nebraska.


----------



## Jm H

No insult intended. Iknow that part of the country is on my bucket list.


----------



## Grumpy

Jm H said:


> Do you really think you should have been wearing sneakers on a roof project anyway?


Yes, at least on sloped roofs sneakers are a must. However if it's not steel toes, it might as well be sneakers anyways. 


Back on topic, The problem we have is on tear of projects. Commonly we can have 5 layers of bur and modified, and a 1,000 sq ft job may take us 2-3 days to complete because of the tremendous tear off. Since we tear off and put back in the same day, the first section(s) of roof always get dirty from foot traffic. 

I'm ashamed to show pics of the current job we are working on. A 5 man crew is averaging less than 6 squares a day because of tear off. We are doing our best to protect the membrane but I'll likely have to buy a 5 gal bucket of membrane cleaner and some mops  Thank God it's a small roof (20 square plus walls)! Also Thank God they are building a deck over it to hide the mess!


----------



## 1985gt

Jm H said:


> No insult intended. Iknow that part of the country is on my bucket list.


So you want to come take a look at our corn and cattle eh? Just kidding there are a few more thing that that around these parts.


----------



## Gladys_christabel

Claening tpo roof is important.Avoid to walk on roof with sneakers.And there is a puma sneaker clening kit is available in market get that and try.It will give you better results.
______________________________________________
remodeling in Los Angeles


----------



## Gladys_christabel

*Los Angeles general contractors*

Otherwise Keep one separate sneakers for while using and climbing on the roof because it will not get damaged on the roof and also for your leg.I think the quality sneakers will not make a marker on the roof and also wash the sneakers before entering the home and climb on the roof.we have to sacrifice in any one matter then only we can prevent the roof.its your wish whether to prevent sneakers or roofs.

______________________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## Gladys_christabel

Oh god most of the roofers having the same problem only.In my view Use one particular sneakers when you climbing roof.Because its safe for roof when you use qualified sneakers while climbing roof.

__________________________________________

restaurant construction Los Angeles


----------



## RoofPro

Shoes and roof Cleaning then roof

Its not just the type and color of the sole, as others have mentioned the trick is do not track tear off onto the new roof. Do you tear off in your timberlands in the am, changes into sneakers at break and install the new roof?
As for cleaning, my favorite chemical for cleaning single ply is lacquer thinner – not popular with Firestone, Carlisle etc.. but I have found it works better than their exposed membrane cleaners. Obviously you need to use some caution, moisten the rag, don’t soak it, and don’t leave the used rags on the roof. 
In the end cleaning a roof is just a pain in neck, worst part is the dirt is often from other trades.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

RoofPro- Im going to have to Disagree. Given the problems with Membrane thickness over scrim on TPO I would NOT reccomend someone use a thinner on membrane. The manufactures dont like it for this reason. Bad Advice IMO. TPO has enough problems I wouldnt do it!! Changing your shoes is great advice, Hot roofers always have.


----------



## crsrep

*Purple Power*

Try Purple Power and some water with a soft brush... Doesn't always work, but I have success on a couple projects with it.

Biggest thing as others have said... Try to keep the tear-off guys on the dirty side.


----------



## RoofPro

*Agree to disagree*

Pie in the Sky: Always room for reasonable minds to disagree, but one area we do agree on is TPO having enough problems without me adding to them – perhaps I should revise me recommendation to: "Just leave it, in a few years the whole roof will have a nice gray coating of dust on it and you’ll hardly notice the stains and scuff marks." 
My recommendation of Lacquer Thinner was intended to be an alternative to Exposed Membrane Cleaner, which in my experience does very little in removing the type of wide spread “traffic staining” that often occurs in reroofing, or even new construction. Having been employed by a two of the large manufacturer’s I can tell you that at least the earliest versions of exposed membrane cleaner could be detrimental to TPO.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

RoofPro said:


> Pie in the Sky: Always room for reasonable minds to disagree, but one area we do agree on is TPO having enough problems without me adding to them – perhaps I should revise me recommendation to: "Just leave it, in a few years the whole roof will have a nice gray coating of dust on it and you’ll hardly notice the stains and scuff marks."


LOL :laughing: Thanks, I needed that today!!!


----------

